# Pea Picker Seat



## Dham (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm finishing restoring a Pea Picker and need a seat in good condition or a source for someone that can re-cover my "racing stripe" Krate seat.


----------



## nick tures (Mar 8, 2021)

Joe Crawford  can do it for you,  he's in Cleveland ohio


----------



## Dham (Mar 8, 2021)

nick tures said:


> Joe Crawford  can do it for you,  he's in Cleveland ohio



Thanks. Do you have contact info for Joe??


----------



## nick tures (Mar 8, 2021)

Dham said:


> Thanks. Do you have contact info for Joe??



no problem i will look and see


----------



## vastingray (Mar 10, 2021)

This is Joes info it’s best to email him


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 17, 2021)

Joe is the ONLY seat guy thats honest, fair and fast.


----------

